# Small Viv Bromeliads



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm setting up a small vivarium (12x12x18) that will eventually house some dart frogs. I would like a bromeliad and after some reading, it looks like most of them are too large.

Which varieties would be appropriate?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Try neogregalia zoe.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

do you want it to hold water?


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

neogregalia zoe?

google has nothing on this. is there an alternate name or spelling?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

neo. zoe is widely available and hardy. They have them at my home depot right now for $1.97 each. I also like "fireball" "shamrock" and vresia racinae for some smaller ones that hold water and have wide enough axils for the frogs to sleep in


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

frogparty said:


> do you want it to hold water?


Preferably. 



MattySF said:


> Try neogregalia zoe.


That was what I focused on, but they look like they all get larger than 12". 

Unfortunately, all the ones at my HD were fairly large. I'll need to check out another location to see if they have smaller ones.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Check out spring valley tropicals - Bromeliads

Antone is a sponsor here and has really great stuff - I'm sure he'd be glad to recommend some plants for you. 

I got an alley cat from him that is pretty small and some great red tiger stripes on it!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good book or visual guide for Broms?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> Can anyone recommend a good book or visual guide for Broms?


This is a question I asked a lot when I first got into these plants. Seems most the books cover landscape types and don't really get into the stuff we viv keepers are more interested in.

There are some great pics in the book, Bromeliads for the Contemporary Garden. Just remember that 90% of those plants in there are not viv sized.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> This is a question I asked a lot when I first got into these plants. Seems most the books cover landscape types and don't really get into the stuff we viv keepers are more interested in.
> 
> There are some great pics in the book, Bromeliads for the Contemporary Garden. Just remember that 90% of those plants in there are not viv sized.


 
Well then.....there is a definate need!

"A guide to: Bromeliads for the Terrarium and Vivarium" $19.97

at Barnes and Noble everywhere.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Is that a suggestion or an actual book? Hah.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Bromeliads in Australia
tons of pics of multiple genus, species as well as hybrids


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

frogparty said:


> Bromeliads in Australia


Very cool.

Antone....I was suggesting that you write the book


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

or how bout this one
http://fcbs.org/cgi-bin/dbman/db.cgi?db=photo&uid=default


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

I found this list. It has descripition of alot of hybrids and what not. The measurments are all metric though, which isn't too big of a deal-just divide by 2 haha
http://www.bromsqueensland.com/pdf/Jan-Feb_2007.pdf



Philsuma said:


> Well then.....there is a definate need!
> 
> "A guide to: Bromeliads for the Terrarium and Vivarium" $19.97
> 
> at Barnes and Noble everywhere.


I think this is an excellent idea!!! It would really help alot of people, myself definately included lol! Antone could surely pull this off!


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

This is the site I was using that showed sizes. Lots of good pics.

Bullis Bromeliads 

And some gorgeous pictures from the NY Bromeliad Society


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I have already spent some serious time and written something useful for the forum here but it seems no one reads it! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/35324-guide-popular-terrarium-plants.html Hahaha! 

I have thought about writing a little paper at least on the subject.....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

that's a great plant guide. if only more folks looked at the stickies more. 
sticky....love that word, I'm off to the words thread!


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

Frogtofall said:


> I have already spent some serious time and written something useful for the forum here but it seems no one reads it! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/35324-guide-popular-terrarium-plants.html Hahaha!
> 
> I have thought about writing a little paper at least on the subject.....


I actually did read your article and spent most of the night googling for certain plants. That's what got me on the path of realizing most bromeliads will be too large for my viv.

It's a great article.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Its good to know that people are reading it. I will admit that I'd probably miss it myself b/c the sticky itself sort of blends in and I probably wouldn't see it. I dunno why they won't just make the font for that particular section bold and a tad bit larger.


----------

